# TV Mounting Contest Winner



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a pretty cool installation.

http://www.cepro.com/photos/great_ways_to_mount_tvs/0


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Auton has been doing this for a long time. You can mount them into whatever you wish.

http://www.auton.com/


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that's some disposable income! Cool though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Now that's some disposable income! Cool though.


I agree. Very nice to see but they must cost an arm and a leg. For the common man, it would be better to put that "extra" expense toward an upgraded AV equipment. lol 

But of course, if you have the money, worth spending it on these extras.


----------

